# First time using a Dremel - some questions



## lizzy25 (Aug 11, 2015)

So I've struggles with clipping my dogs nails after cutting the quik and after slowing desensitizing him to the clippers we are at a point where I can touch the clippers to his nails for longer periods (after weeks mind you) but once I do the clipping action he quickly pulls away. His front paws I trained him to paw with a scratchboard which works great but his back paws are starting to look pretty long. Plus his nails are thick so thought a dremel might a more comfortable option for him and quicker to get him used to it.

So trying to figure what would be a good buy? Saw this one got tons of reviews, any thoughts?:

https://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7300-...TF8&qid=1467227687&sr=8-1&keywords=dog+dremel

I was thinking maybe one that was quieter if possible? I've also heard of some getting hot too quick and don't want that to happen and him get spooked by the dremel now too! I also want one with enough abrasive that I don't have to have him wait a long time per nail. 

I want to make sure I start out right and make it as easy transition as possible. How long should it take a good dremel to grind down the nail? I plan to do the same with the clipper, click/treat for looking, click treat for getting close, click/treat for touching with dremel, etc. Any other tips? I'm hoping we will get better results with the dremel!

Also, to do the back paws ideally I would think the dog should be laying on his back? I kinda like Kilopups method of having the dog in an upside down settle but my dog hardly ever lays on his back so having him in that position is awkward for him and I can already see that taking some time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cq5X8aV95E

So thought maybe laying on his side might be sufficient? The front paws I can do with him in a sit but the back ones he has always giving me a problem more with.

I was always curois why so many people had good luck with the dremel vs the clippers? I mean the clippers you do in one motion and is done, the dremel takes multiple sweeps per nail plus the vibration...


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I trained the dogs to stand and get nails dremeled, tied up so not so much wiggling and rear leg kicked back like shoeing a horse. On 3 feet they cannot squirm quite so much but my current dogs have magnificently plumed tails that can get caught up in the spinning band. On his side is terrific, do that. I now have dogs on their back on my lap and tuck the long haired tails between my legs so it doesn't get in the way. Food, they will do it for food.

When you get the dremel [that one looks like mine, no idea if it is the same power or not though] get him used to it being around, pretend to dremel his feet with it turned off, pretend with the motor on but no sanding band on as well.

The reason I am more comfortable is exactly because it takes longer. With clippers it is "do or die". Dog wiggles, clipper moves on the nail, me and the dog are hysterical and there's blood all over. You must be precise with the clipper placement to get the exact amount of nail off with a single cut and you get to do that 16-20x per session. Not easy for me. With the dremel I do a little at a time, very low risk of hurting the dog and the worst thing that's happened is it gets wound in hair. When that happens the motor cuts out so doesn't pull out hair or even hurt. Last time I caught up Bucky's tail he stayed quiet and I was able to unwind without him losing a single hair. When I can be calm then my dogs can be calm. If I get intense about something, so do they.

How large are your dog's nails? It takes about 2 seconds to grind one of 13 pound Ginger's nails, no chance the nail gets heated up. With the medium sized dogs I would move from nail to nail and go back and do them again if things had gotten out of hand. Looking at the top of the nail I grind a 45 degree angle from one side then the same angle on the other then round the tip if needed. That gets me closer to the quick then I can get with a single cut of clipper. All the dogs trust me on this and will squirm if it's getting uncomfortable which is awesome. Having Sassy squirm because her nail was getting hot or I was close to the quick rather than an all out fight to get clipped, wow.


----------



## lizzy25 (Aug 11, 2015)

Sounds like you made great progress! yea makes sense that clippers you get one chance and the dremel you have a lot more forgiveness.

So do you just tether your dog to a piece of furniture or do you have an actual grooming stand. My dog's 60 something pounds, kinda thick nails, and his back ones need a good 1/4" cut off.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I bought that same Dremel and it is still sitting in the box, brand new. I have always clipped nails and just cannot seem to get up the courage to try the Dremel. All my dogs except Kris, are easy to clip their nails so I bought the Dremel for Kris but she has finally gotten better with having her nails clipped when I do her like a horse having it's feet done so decided it was not worth changing things.


----------



## lizzy25 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hmmm, I just found this one, it doesn't seem to use replacement like with the sandpaper type and is said to be much quieter. Also the sanding part isn't fully exposed so it seems you place the nail part in where that opening is and dremel that way. Not sure which is better?

https://www.amazon.com/Grinder-Amir...F8&qid=1467232613&sr=1-18&keywords=dog+dremel


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

As a groomer I have used the dremel you posted in the OP and I have used this one 
https://www.amazon.com/EasyClip-2-Speed-Pet-Grooming-65880/dp/B003UO2PRY
I prefer the second one just because the battery always gave out on the 1st one (but I always had it charging and I think that isn't great for the battery)

I do nails standing, but with my show prospect poodle one he's comfortable laying on his side I may do them that way, gonna see which way I find more comfortable. For standing for back nails you can either lift them towards the front, or bring them back behind the dog. Some dogs find it more comfortable one way or the other.

With clipping nails don't do it in one motion. Take small bits off at a time till you see signs of the quick.
With dremels do small bits as well and depending on how long the nail is you may have to switch to a different nail and come back as staying on the nail too long will cause a lot of heat from friction. Do nails once to twice a week and there will be very little to take off. If you leave them till they get longer I usually clip the nails first to take off the bulk of the length then use the dremel to shorten a bit more and shape.
Dremel under nail first, then dremel it shorter perpendicular to the ground (if the foot was on the ground), then round the edges.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We use a dremel, but an actual dremel tool, not one marketed for pets. I've always hears that the pet kind aren't as good.

The key to preventing excess heat is to keep it moving and don't just let it sit on one spot.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I have/use the first dremel you posted. It does the job, but I have to charge the battery before every use and it also is totally drained by the time I do one dogs' nails. I have my husband help hold each dog and we go one at a time. Make sure not to leave the dremel in one place on the nail for too long or it can get hot. 

Some of the other ones marketed for pets are too weak to do any good, but the first one is ok.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, that pet Dremel hasn't much battery power! I don't know how powerful my first Dremel was, it died last year after ~18 years of use. I only charged it every other week even when it was really old though. My new Dremel is the 7700 which is 7.2 watts and .7 amps and runs at 10000/20000 rpm. The pet Dremel is 1.4 watts, 1 amp and 6,500/13,000 RPM. Granted 2 small dogs aren't much of a challenge for this one but I only charge it monthly. Couple days ago I charged it up then smoothed the edges of 3 dozen bits of PVC pipe and last night it had plenty of power to go over the dogs' nails. Dremel battery packs seem to vary in quality. Some buyers complain that they run out of juice fast and others are satisfied. Or it could be in comparison with bigger cordless tools Dremel just isn't very good, no idea.

With a brand new pair of the clippers recommended on this forum I couldn't nibble nail from my medium sized dogs. Dremel or even a simple file works better for me. Since Dremel takes off so much so fast I mark the nail by touching the top of the nail with the Dremel. Looking at the top of the foot I sand at about a 45* angle Once sanding across the whole nail I do the other side then finish by rounding it straight across. This takes off about a nail's width in length which is usually about right, seems to put less pressure on the quick and is definitely better tolerated by the dogs. My aim is for the nail to look like a slightly curved rectangle rather than a hook from the side. My medium sized dogs needed the inner curve smoothed but my littles don't.

My dogs come running when the dremel and brush come out. They know cookies are coming and don't mind the work it takes to get them. I toss the leftover treats for a quick game of chase the cheese after all done.


----------



## lizzy25 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback and tips! I've decided to go with this one:

https://www.amazon.com/EasyClip-2-S...0/dp/B003UO2PRY?tag=vs-pets-convert-amazon-20

I should get it tomorrow in the mail so I will start the desensitizing, hopefully it won't take too long  

I thought it might help if I mix some low and high value treats and use the high value stuff for when the dremel actually makes contact. Wish me luck!


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

ireth0 said:


> We use a dremel, but an actual dremel tool, not one marketed for pets. I've always hears that the pet kind aren't as good.
> 
> The key to preventing excess heat is to keep it moving and don't just let it sit on one spot.


This.^^

The pet dremel is a lot slower rpm wise and not as good a battery.

The 7700, 8200, or 8220 are much better than the pet dremel


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

I didn't realize the initial one the op linked to was a pet one(just saw it said dremeled). I didn't have those I had the regular kind, but found the batteries died on me too often for my liking but for someone that does their pets nails 1-2 times a week and doesn't need it constantly charged it would last a lot longer in sure.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

AsherLove said:


> I didn't realize the initial one the op linked to was a pet one(just saw it said dremeled). I didn't have those I had the regular kind, but found the batteries died on me too often for my liking but for someone that does their pets nails 1-2 times a week and doesn't need it constantly charged it would last a lot longer in sure.


We have a corded one so battery life isn't an issue.


----------



## JeJo (Jul 29, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> We have a corded one so battery life isn't an issue.


I switched from a battery operated rotary tool (Dremel brand) to a corded one just to get away from battery issues and will never go back.


----------



## Drodes (Dec 28, 2015)

Here's something else to consider.. I haven't read all the comments so excuse me if I'm repeating advice... But one thing that has helped me emmensly is exercise before trimming. I use and love the dremmel-style trimmer and found it to be most effective for my 1- yr old Aussie and 8 mo old gsd pup. I noticed that both of them are a little more fidgety if I trim without exercising them.. Same concept with baths. Hope this helps someone!!!


----------

